# UKC National Show Oct. 2008 in CT



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

For more info go to:

http://www.apbtcofne.com/Nationals08.html


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

I may go, thanks for posting this!


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

Are you going? I'm going.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

I should be there


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

Cool!!!!!!!!


----------

